# WHEA-Logger Event 19 errors on 3900X



## Glaceon (Nov 11, 2020)

CPU: Ryzen 9 3900X
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15 Chromax Black
Thermal Compound: Noctua NT-H2
GPU: Zotac RTX 2070 Mini
RAM: 2x 16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 3600 MHz CL16
Mobo: ASUS ROG Strix B550-F, BIOS Ver. 1202, AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch B
PSU: Corsair CX 650 2017 80+ Bronze Non-Modular
Storage: 1x 500 GB Samsung 980 PRO PCIe 4.0 NVMe + 1x SanDisk X400 512 GB  SSD + 2x Crucial MX500 1 TB SSD
Case: be quiet! Pure Base 500DX Black
Airflow: 3x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 High-Speed 140mm PWM, 2x front intake, 1x rear exhaust
Displays: 1x 1080p144, 1x 1080p75
OS: Windows 10 Pro 20H2 (19042.630)
Mouse: Razer Mamba Elite
Keyboard: ROCCAT Horde AIMO
Most of you already know my story here but I'll explain it again in detail.

I have been having issues with idle hard reboots on this Ryzen system, when C-states are enabled. It doesn't happen with them disabled.

At first, I thought it was my PSU. Which it wasn't - it happens with another PSU still.

Before getting a ROG Strix board (because my Gigabyte board died - long story), I had a B550 Aorus Pro as my first Ryzen system and Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 CL16 RAM. The CPU, PSU and GPU remained unchanged. GPU is not causing this -- tested with my old HP GTX 1060, same problem.

These shutdowns were happening on that system as well, and they continue on this system.

To fix this, I tried to bump the voltage on my DRAM to 1.37v from 1.35v thinking this is a DRAM issue and my memory controller is just weak.

That *seemed* to have fixed the issue, except it barely did. Sure, it doesn't shut down on full idle anymore with all non-essential processes closed, but instead it does this:







All of these errors are the exact same. They happened overnight while I left the PC to idle.

When I saw these errors, I thought maybe my SoC needs more voltage and so I increased the voltage from 1.1v to 1.125v, causing HWiNFO to report 1.106-1.119v SoC voltage in Windows from the previous 1.081v - 1.087v.

This didn't fix anything, and it in fact made things worse as my PC was now rebooting again. Set SoC back to Auto and from what I've seen it doesn't reboot anymore. I have yet to see WHEA errors again, but I'm sure they'll appear again overnight.

These errors don't happen all the time, only when the PC is left idle overnight, happens like 7 times per night.

I have no idea what to do to fix this anymore. There is a beta BIOS for my board which includes AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch C, but I'm afraid to update to that. I'll wait until it gets out of Beta.

Does anybody else have these issues or is it just me?


----------



## daish0 (Dec 2, 2020)

I have exactly the same issue, Asus Strix X570-E Gaming board with the previous 2812 beta BIOS. (and if I remember correctly I also had reboot issues already with the 2802 BIOS which is the AGESA patch B)
Reboots are completely random but also had it 1-2 hours ago several times in a row it seems (according to event viewer) while I left my desk and PC was on idle (display turned off).

Problem is, I also overclocked RAM plus SOC, VDD... voltages to hopefully keep the 1800 FCLK _and_ updated to Windows 10 build 2004 almost at the same time ... so not sure what the exact problem is.
Things I still have to try:

- Lower FCLK to something more sensible (heard that maybe not all Zen2 will reach 1800 FCLK) and put voltages on Auto again and/or keep DRAM on default settings
- Update Windows to 20H2 (don't really looking forward to that right now ...)
- Update to latest beta BIOS 2816 ... although same AGESA patch it seems, not sure what was done otherwise on this BIOS, I guess latest changes are for Zen3 anyway which doesn't concern me.

What I heard is that latest BIOS/AGESA versions are much more aggressive on boost clocks and maybe not as stable (since V2 PI 1.1.0.0 Patch B? not sure there) as the previous ones.
Maybe downgrading BIOS would be an option for me!?

It's just painful to test all that because putting in DRAM settings each time again takes it's time (after BIOS update every profile is gone ... hate that) and also the reboots are rather random and do not happen very often ... at first I thought it was a PSU problem because of sudden reboot (but it is not, switched PSU since then) without any real error messages in the event viewer most of the time ... what I always see is that kernel processor power logs in the system event log always posting "Nominal Frequency (MHz): 3793" (basically max boost) for all cores at the time before reboot ... not sure if there is a bug somewhere or just hardware error because of OC.


----------



## Glaceon (Dec 2, 2020)

Disabling C-states fixed it for me. C-states only cause problems.


----------



## evernessince (Dec 2, 2020)

There are beta BIOSes for that motherboard that claim to improve stability.  Might want to check them out / wait until they come out of beta and then update.


----------



## daish0 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hm, don't think that I want my CPU to be on max power all the time.
Maybe there is an instability problem with the latest BIOS versions on Zen2? ...


----------



## Glaceon (Dec 2, 2020)

it's not gonna be on max power
you're just gonna lose out on very low idle temps

i personally see no difference between cstates on and off. same boost behavior. and the biggest perk of no c-states... no random reboots. no WHEA errors.

no BIOS update so far has ever fixed this and i doubt itll ever be fixed.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Dec 2, 2020)

I got the same issues. Maybe I should try it.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 2, 2020)

Glaceon said:


> it's not gonna be on max power
> you're just gonna lose out on very low idle temps
> 
> i personally see no difference between cstates on and off. same boost behavior. and the biggest perk of no c-states... no random reboots. no WHEA errors.
> ...



There's also another aspect to try when running into WHEA errors; there are two domains on Ryzen that have C-states.

The first is for the CPU and easy to access under whatever Advanced CPU Settings menu you have, can help if you have issues in idle.

The second is disabling the data fabric C-states, useful if you push the memory controller or Infinity Fabric hard. I only know that on Gigabyte it's found under CBS > DF Common Options, but it may be under a different name on other brands. Disabling it should prevent the IF from idling, which is obviously very unhelpful on desktop.

Logically speaking, if you have trouble pushing IF without WHEA errors/instability/USB errors/PCIe problems, you can try both disabling data fabric C-states, and enabling Uncore/SOC OC Mode (both ways to stop Infinity Fabric from downclocking or going into a lower power state).

EDIT: on Asus the CPU menu C-states is Global so it controls both CPU and DF C-states.


----------



## erek (Dec 12, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> There's also another aspect to try when running into WHEA errors; there are two domains on Ryzen that have C-states.
> 
> The first is for the CPU and easy to access under whatever Advanced CPU Settings menu you have, can help if you have issues in idle.
> 
> ...



@tabascosauz -- This helped quite a bit on the ASUS Crosshair VIII w/ 3003 BIOS going from Random Reboots to now just sporadic recoverable WHEA-Logger 19s.




My last most recent stable bios was 2402 Beta w/o requiring all those tweaks mentioned.

---

Currently no Random Reboots w/ Latest BIOS 3003 using the above recommendations:

"A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Unknown Error Source
Error Type: No Error
Processor APIC ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information."


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2020)

unstable memory (and/or IF?) trigger WHEA errors and reboots at idle here with 5800x, so work on RAM stability


----------



## erek (Dec 13, 2020)

Mussels said:


> unstable memory (and/or IF?) trigger WHEA errors and reboots at idle here with 5800x, so work on RAM stability


is the IF instability hinging on the Mobo and or CPU?


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Dec 13, 2020)

erek said:


> is the IF instability hinging on the Mobo and or CPU?


There is no IF bus in the mobo, it's internal in the CPU package (7nm chiplet <-> 12nm I/O die).


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 13, 2020)

erek said:


> @tabascosauz -- This helped quite a bit on the ASUS Crosshair VIII w/ 3003 BIOS going from Random Reboots to now just sporadic recoverable WHEA-Logger 19s.
> 
> My last most recent stable bios was 2402 Beta w/o requiring all those tweaks mentioned.
> ---
> ...



All these Event 19s are from just running 3600MT/s?

I get these all the time on 3733, one of the reasons why I went back to 3600 16-19-19 on my main desktop. The profile is extremely stable, but the CPU is struggling for daily use above 3600.

3733 for me still accumulates disk corruption over time. The memory itself is rock solid, but the occasional abrupt reboot every few weeks from the IF is still enough to slowly build disk errors.

If you're on the ragged edge of what your CPU's IF can do, there's not much that you can do except go down to a speed that you know will work error-free. Pump more VSOC and/or tweak the CLDOs, and it might throw more Event 19s. Reduce VSOC, and it might throw unidentifiable Event 19s. Disable DF/CPU C-states, but it can only get you so far and sometimes won't do anything.



erek said:


> is the IF instability hinging on the Mobo and or CPU?



It's mostly CPU. If your IF stops at about 1800MHz, you can try a dozen different boards and it'll all be about the same. But for example, say if you're having trouble hitting a 4600 profile on a set of B-die that you fully know can do it, then that would be a board problem, because the Ryzen 3000/4000/5000 memory controller itself is almost always fully capable of 5000+.

The new AGESA/BIOS release notes always have something to say about "improved DRAM compatibility" or "better FCLK scaling" but there's not a whole lot that can be done firmware-side.


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Dec 13, 2020)

The latest MSI AGESA BIOS fixed WHEA errors for me. Weird.


----------



## erek (Dec 13, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> All these Event 19s are from just running 3600MT/s?
> 
> I get these all the time on 3733, one of the reasons why I went back to 3600 16-19-19 on my main desktop. The profile is extremely stable, but the CPU is struggling for daily use above 3600.
> 
> ...



yep XMP Profile 3600

these errors mostly go away with the older 2402 Beta BIOS, and probably much older BIOSes...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2020)

erek said:


> is the IF instability hinging on the Mobo and or CPU?



Both. BIOS updates, voltages, timings, BIOS settings, physical slots used, amount of slots used, amount or memory ranks used...

It's general RAM instability causing it, so the regular reasons apply.


----------



## erek (Dec 13, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Both. BIOS updates, voltages, timings, BIOS settings, physical slots used, amount of slots used, amount or memory ranks used...
> 
> It's general RAM instability causing it, so the regular reasons apply.


sporadic WHEA-Logger 19 = risking corruption?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2020)

erek said:


> sporadic WHEA-Logger 19 = risking corruption?



any instability risks corruption


----------



## erek (Dec 28, 2020)

Mussels said:


> any instability risks corruption



Recieved a 5950X + 3003 BIOS = 0 WHEA-Logger 19 Events ever since... 

----

Also, this was just released, but i'll wait for a Stable Version first:

Version 3101 Beta Version
2020/12/25 20.38 MBytes
ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO (WI-FI) BIOS 3101
Improved system compatibility
Updated AGESA code to ComboV2PI 1190
Updated graphical firmware
Improved RAID function
Improved system performance


----------



## erek (Mar 23, 2021)

erek said:


> Recieved a 5950X + 3003 BIOS = 0 WHEA-Logger 19 Events ever since...
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Person with the 3950X i sold isn't reporting any issues...

I'm blaming shoddy ASUS BIOSes for now.. ?  (specifically the X570 CH8 Formula WI-FI)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2021)

erek said:


> Person with the 3950X i sold isn't reporting any issues...
> 
> I'm blaming shoddy ASUS BIOSes for now.. ?  (specifically the X570 CH8 Formula WI-FI)


i'm totally leaning towards AGESA issues and/or RAM issues for 99% of WHEA errors, since we can trigger them/stop them by raising/lowering IF clocks


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 23, 2021)

My 3900X receives WHEA issues only when C-states are on and the system is idling. Otherwise it works perfectly.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2021)

Alexa said:


> My 3900X receives WHEA issues only when C-states are on and the system is idling. Otherwise it works perfectly.


that sounds related to the fix they had for USB dropouts, as that also happened at idle with C-states being the fix

I wonder if the next update will solve that for you at the same time


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 23, 2021)

Nevermind I guess, I checked event viewer and there was a bus/interconnect WHEA error yesterday.

The AGESA 1.2.0.1 BIOS is still in beta, I'm gonna wait before upgrading.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2021)

1.2.0.2 should have the fix, that's the one with C-state changes (for the USB issues, but they may help you)


----------



## erek (Mar 23, 2021)

"Version 3401 Beta Version
2021/03/20 20.43 MBytes
ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO(WI-FI) BIOS 3401
"- Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.1 Patch A
- Fix USB connectivity issue
Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C8HW.CAP) using BIOSRenamer.

Please note that this is a beta BIOS version of the motherboard which is still undergoing final testing before its official release. The UEFI, its firmware and all content found on it are provided on an “as is” and “as available” basis. ASUS does not give any warranties, whether express or limited, as to the suitability, compatibility, or usability of the UEFI, its firmware or any of its content. Except as provided in the Product warranty and to the maximum extent permitted by law, ASUS is not responsible for direct, special, incidental or consequential damages resulting from using this beta BIOS.""


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 23, 2021)

That's the same latest BIOS of my ROG Strix B550-F. I avoid beta BIOSes so I'll sit this one out.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 23, 2021)

Alexa said:


> That's the same latest BIOS of my ROG Strix B550-F. I avoid beta BIOSes so I'll sit this one out.



At this point they're only really actively working on firmware for the 5000 chips. If you have had Bus/Interconnect on your 3900X since around 1.0.0.2, then chances are it's not going to go away unless you change something. I've not had any experience where firmware has successfully rectified Bus/Interconnect that's a visibly hardware issue. Yes, better AGESA has fixed glaring problems where the chip is spitting WHEAs every minute like a machine gun, but that's just clearly abnormal behaviour.

What is your VDDG IOD and VDDP? Take them down a few notches see if it helps, especially IOD, whereas VDDP can stay at 0.9V

With any change you make, itll have to be a long term game, Bus/Interconnect only rears its head whenever it damn well pleases


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> At this point they're only really actively working on firmware for the 5000 chips. If you have had Bus/Interconnect on your 3900X since around 1.0.0.2, then chances are it's not going to go away unless you change something.
> 
> What is your VDDG IOD and VDDP? Take them down a few notches see if it helps, especially IOD, VDDP can stay at 0.9V


I'll check when I'm home.

All I know is that my board auto set 1.1 for the SoC and I recall seeing a 1.0477 in Ryzen Master


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 23, 2021)

Alexa said:


> I'll check when I'm home.
> 
> All I know is that my board auto set 1.1 for the SoC and I recall seeing a 1.0477 in Ryzen Master



Good rule of thumb to keep any VDDG at least 0.05V below VSOC or else the board may ignore what you set and do whatever the hell it wants. 

The 1.05V is probably VDDG CCD, that's fine. If it's VDDG IOD, no reason it should have to be higher than 0.95V @ 3600.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Good rule of thumb to keep any VDDG at least 0.05V below VSOC or else the board may ignore what you set and do whatever the hell it wants.
> 
> The 1.05V is probably VDDG CCD, that's fine. If it's VDDG IOD, no reason it should have to be higher than 0.95V @ 3600.


i dont even know what those voltages are or do, i'm super good at this stuff


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> i dont even know what those voltages are or do, i'm super good at this stuff



It's just stuff derived from VSOC. Don't poke if it's not broke, that sorta deal. My 5900X works fine with the same stock Asus CLDOs, so I don't touch it.

The traditional wisdom from somewhere  is to leave CCD where it is usually and trim unnecessary IOD. Some say raise VDDP over 3600, I wouldn't know. All I know is that this is the only thing that for sure eliminated Bus/Interconnect from my ailing 3700X in the last few months i had it. ymmv


----------



## Deleted member 193792 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> 1.2.0.2 should have the fix, that's the one with C-state changes (for the USB issues, but they may help you)


Will MSI X470 mobos get that AGESA too?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2021)

jermando said:


> Will MSI X470 mobos get that AGESA too?


Slower, but they should


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> It's just stuff derived from VSOC. Don't poke if it's not broke, that sorta deal. My 5900X works fine with the same stock Asus CLDOs, so I don't touch it.
> 
> The traditional wisdom from somewhere  is to leave CCD where it is usually and trim unnecessary IOD. Some say raise VDDP over 3600, I wouldn't know. All I know is that this is the only thing that for sure eliminated Bus/Interconnect from my ailing 3700X in the last few months i had it. ymmv


Ok I'm home.

I think my BIOS auto set both VDDG CCD and VDDG IOD to 1.050v, because Ryzen Master was showing 1.0477v before.

Now that I left VDDG CCD as is (1.050v) and set VDDG IOD to 0.950v, while VDDP is at 0.900v still, it shows this:







I guess it only shows VDDG IOD? If so, that means my board auto set the IOD to *1.050v*. Wtf.

I also enabled C-states to try my luck again. If I still get them, I'll disable c-states and see if only the voltage tweaks fixed it. If this doesn't fix it, I dunno. Can't RMA.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 23, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Ok I'm home.
> 
> I think my BIOS auto set both VDDG CCD and VDDG IOD to 1.050v, because Ryzen Master was showing 1.0477v before.
> 
> ...



At some point they removed the ability for software to read separate IOD and CCD in Windows on Ryzen 3000. Now only Ryzen 5000 can do so. What you set in BIOS still applies, you just have to go to BIOS to see what you set.

Probably still want to leave C-states of, doesn't negatively affect performance just draws a bit more power at idle. I'm curious why not RMA?


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> At some point they removed the ability for software to read separate IOD and CCD in Windows on Ryzen 3000. Now only Ryzen 5000 can do so. What you set in BIOS still applies, you just have to go to BIOS to see what you set.
> 
> Probably still want to leave C-states of, doesn't negatively affect performance just draws a bit more power at idle. I'm curious why not RMA?


Because dumb me sort of destroyed the serial sticker on the packaging and now they won't accept it. Already tried to RMA it back when I was pulling my hair out with the Gigabyte mobos.

Drawing less power at idle would be a bonus for me, so it would be nice if they work. If I start seeing even one WHEA error, I'm disabling them and testing without. I'll do the "true idle test" at night, where I close all non-essential programs and let it idle overnight.


----------



## Selaya (Mar 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> [ ... ]
> Probably still want to leave C-states of, doesn't negatively affect performance just draws a bit more power at idle. [ ... ]


Stupid question but if my cores (of a 3900X) are idling at 2,200 MHz, does that mean C-states are enabled?


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 23, 2021)

Selaya said:


> Stupid question but if my cores (of a 3900X) are idling at 2,200 MHz, does that mean C-states are enabled?


If you see a core's state be "Sleep" in Ryzen Master, you have C-States on.


----------



## Selaya (Mar 23, 2021)

Well you see I'm running 7 and Ryzen Master doesn't work on 7 ...
(took me a force-install, BSOD on boot and safemode uninstall to learn that lesson. xd)


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 23, 2021)

Selaya said:


> Well you see I'm running 7








On a serious note, if "Global C-State Control" is either Auto/Enabled in the BIOS then C-States are on. Best way to tell I think. I'm not aware of any tools that would immediately tell you aside from Ryzen Master


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 23, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Because dumb me sort of destroyed the serial sticker on the packaging and now they won't accept it. Already tried to RMA it back when I was pulling my hair out with the Gigabyte mobos.
> 
> Drawing less power at idle would be a bonus for me, so it would be nice if they work. If I start seeing even one WHEA error, I'm disabling them and testing without. I'll do the "true idle test" at night, where I close all non-essential programs and let it idle overnight.



Interesting. Were you trying to RMA with the retailer instead of AMD?

AFAIK when you RMA with AMD themselves they only care that the relevant info on the heatspreader is legible and there is no physical damage. I don't think you even need the box, you just need the tray and appropriate protective packaging to send it back. But you may need to follow their specified troubleshooting procedures before you can send it back.



Selaya said:


> Stupid question but if my cores (of a 3900X) are idling at 2,200 MHz, does that mean C-states are enabled?



If that's from HWInfo, then no that indicates more what power plan you're using. On 1CCD parts, idle SVI2 Vcore below 0.9V can suggest cores C-states on, still not sure myself about 2CCD.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Interesting. Were you trying to RMA with the retailer instead of AMD?
> 
> AFAIK when you RMA with AMD themselves they only care that the relevant info on the heatspreader is legible and there is no physical damage. I don't think you even need the box, you just need the tray and appropriate protective packaging to send it back. But you may need to follow their specified troubleshooting procedures before you can send it back.


Yes the retailer.

I might try with AMD if this problem doesn't go away and starts causing BSODs and whatnow. So far, no system corruption at all. Bizzare how a bus/interconnect error showed up after 2 months of being rock solid stable.


----------



## mb194dc (Mar 23, 2021)

Selaya said:


> Well you see I'm running 7 and Ryzen Master doesn't work on 7 ...
> (took me a force-install, BSOD on boot and safemode uninstall to learn that lesson. xd)



The original versions of Ryzen Master do and you can change clocks on the fly, without reboot. On Ryzen 1 anyway. I dual boot and it works on Both. Run my Ryzen at stock and just overclock it for gaming when need more power.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 23, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Yes the retailer.
> 
> I might try with AMD if this problem doesn't go away and starts causing BSODs and whatnow. So far, no system corruption at all. Bizzare how a bus/interconnect error showed up after 2 months of being rock solid stable.



I mean if you've done all your testing then the RAM is probably as stable as you say. Unfortunately, the Infinity Fabric always has its own ideas.

The only surefire test for IF is time. Anecdotally, LinX works for the UMC and perhaps IF by extension, and randomx-stress has been suggested for IF stability under load, but that's about it.

This happened all the time with my 3700X. Weeks or months no problem, then some Bus/Interconnect, my SN750 disappears, I reboot and no POST until I wipe my BIOS settings or reflash. Only thing that worked was VDDG IOD.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 23, 2021)

RAM is stock XMP except tRFC halved from 630 to 324.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 24, 2021)

Alexa said:


> RAM is stock XMP except tRFC halved from 630 to 324.



Did you apply the VDDGs yet? I got mine backwards. I have VDDG CCD @ 0.95 and VDDG IOD @ 1.047. Yeah, I'm stupid, I can never seem to remember which is which.

The guide does suggest lower IOD, however. If you have unrestricted access to a clear CMOS button or the jumper pins, I'd give both ways a try.

Or you could run them both at 0.95V, see where that gets you. There's some anecdotal merit out there to running 3 all of them, both VDDGs and VDDP, as low as you can go. BZ says 3600 shouldn't need more than 0.9V for all 3.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 24, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Did you apply the VDDGs yet? I got mine backwards. I have VDDG CCD @ 0.95 and VDDG IOD @ 1.047. Yeah, I'm stupid, I can never seem to remember which is which.
> 
> The guide does suggest lower IOD, however. If you have unrestricted access to a clear CMOS button or the jumper pins, I'd give both ways a try.
> 
> Or you could run them both at 0.95V, see where that gets you. There's some anecdotal merit out there to running 3 all of them, both VDDGs and VDDP, as low as you can go. BZ says 3600 shouldn't need more than 0.9V for all 3.


I have this config right now:
VDDG CCD = 1.050v
VDDG IOD = 0.950v
CLDO VDDP  = 0.900v

with C-states on, and the overnight idle test passed with flying colours, no WHEA errors or reboots when it usually would've gave me one. Still too early to declare victory, I'll keep doing more idle tests every night from now on.

EDIT: So, I'm only day 2 into testing the -100mV reduction on VDDG IOD and the effect it has on WHEA/idle reboots with C-states on, but so far, all seems well.

If this is stable finally, would there be any advantage to me lowering SoC , CLDO VDDP, and both VDDGs, as low as possible? Or should I just keep my current config of SoC 1.1, VDDG CCD 1.05, VDDG IOD 0.950 & VDDP 0.900?


----------



## Bpw87 (May 1, 2021)

So tonight I randomly have the same WHEA 19 happening to my system with 3 shut downs in not idle states but very low processor duties. 

I have a 5600x, b450-i Strix not sure on the bios version but it was the latest stable version as of the start of February. I had global c states force enabled, I put it back to auto prior to seeing this post as troubleshooting as that's the last change I made to the bios. In saying that it was multiple weeks ago and no errors till today. I do a lot of RAM overclocking and running 3933mhz 17 17 17 34 at 1.385v with 1966.7 fclk. Pretty much every sub timings been changed and a lot of the other settings. SoC is at 1.1v, VDDP is 0.9v. My ram oc was 100% avx1 stable, many many hours of aida64 and memtest including hours of 100% load on the cpu and gpu while stressing the ram.

Initially I thought my issue was tied to my portable ssd as it was being used when I first got the error. It also seems like it slowed down to usb2.0 speeds around 20 Mbs when it's a 3.1 gen2 and regularly sees 500Mbs. 

I'll try disabling the c states tomorrow morning. If that doesn't work I'll try a new profile with default bios. At the moment I'm worried I might corrupt something so I'm trying to limit doing anything important.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 1, 2021)

Bpw87 said:


> So tonight I randomly have the same WHEA 19 happening to my system with 3 shut downs in not idle states but very low processor duties.
> 
> I have a 5600x, b450-i Strix not sure on the bios version but it was the latest stable version as of the start of February. I had global c states force enabled, I put it back to auto prior to seeing this post as troubleshooting as that's the last change I made to the bios. In saying that it was multiple weeks ago and no errors till today. I do a lot of RAM overclocking and running 3933mhz 17 17 17 34 at 1.385v with 1966.7 fclk. Pretty much every sub timings been changed and a lot of the other settings. SoC is at 1.1v, VDDP is 0.9v. My ram oc was 100% avx1 stable, many many hours of aida64 and memtest including hours of 100% load on the cpu and gpu while stressing the ram.
> 
> ...



go back to xmp ram. your issues will probably go away.


----------



## Bpw87 (May 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> go back to xmp ram. your issues will probably go away.



Thanks man it has gone away. I loaded XMP added 0.02v to the RAM as mines had a touch of instability at 3200 cl14 and disabled c states.

It's annoying as it ran for so long with zero issues at 3933mhz and then decides to throw 14k WHEA 19 events in a couple hour period. 

It seems like I'm still having some sort of issue with my portable SSD and it's only doing 20MB/s.


----------

